# Boldest auratus?



## KevinS (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm preparing to try my hand at PDF keeping for the first time and I'm very interested in a few forms of D. auratus, but I'm concerned about their potential visibility. I keep getting mixed signals about their boldness everywhere I read about them. I'm sure vivarium design and individual temperament of the frogs play a large part, but I was hoping to get some generalized input about the boldness of different forms for comparison. Based on what I've read so far, it sounds like Costa Rican green and blacks are about the boldest and the blue forms are some of the most reclusive. As far as the various bronze forms, I really haven't been able to find much? Would it be far-fetched to think I could find an auratus as bold as a tinctorius? Thanks in advance for any input on the matter.


----------



## yenrec (Jun 7, 2007)

like you already stated and im sure you have read as long as their are lots of hiding spots and cover your frgs will feel safer. When i first got my pair they were real skiddish everytime i walked by their viv. I started sneaking up on them and then just watching them and set the tank where i was always around it or walking past it and now my frogs will watch to see what im doing. Over time they will realize you arent there to hurt them and they need you to survive so they will become more bold.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I have 5 Costa Rican Green & Black auratus that are bolder than my tincs. They try to eat fingers through the glass. 
I've noticed they became much bolder a couple weeks after I had moved them up to the living room. They were very skittish in the frog room (not much human traffic in there), but I think they became accustomed to the noise associated with a more busy place in the house. They have plenty of hiding places, and I can typically see at least 4 at any given time.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

I have both Green and Black and Green and Bronze. 

When the GN+BK viv sat on the side of my desk, they would frequently be right at the front staring at me through the glass. They did have good cover in the viv but were frequently visible. I could usually glance over at the viv and spot at least three of the four frogs. 

Recently I did some rearranging and now the viv housing my GN+Bronze pair is beside my desk. Previously, they were in a viv in the basement and they only saw me for feedings and had no other human traffic. Now they are within an arms reach while I work at my desk. It has only been a week and they are visible most of the time. Today was a no feed day and the male was hanging out in the front of the viv as if he was begging for FF.

I only have experience with these two types of auratus but I would say that either of them could be considered fairly bold frogs. Even when the GN+Bronze were in the basement, they would come right out at feeding time and didn't seem to care that I was there.


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

I have found that Costa Ricans in a large vive and in significant numbers tend to be quite bold and interract quite well together. Green and bronze seem to be pretty much the same. I just got a group of super blues and the seller claimed they were extremely bold and they are, very active and out in the open all the time. On the other hand I had a group of teal and black a few years back that were so shy I swear they had pulled philo leaves around themselves sort of cocoon like and were rarely seen even though there color was exceptional. A friend thought they were so beautiful that I gave the group away.
Kieth


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Costa Ricans have always been really bold in my past experience. I recently got some highland bronze auratus and they are the most bold auratus I've ever seen. They are quite a bit more pricey and are more difficult to come across though. I think you'd be happy with Costa Ricans.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> I have 5 Costa Rican Green & Black auratus that are bolder than my tincs. They try to eat fingers through the glass.
> I've noticed they became much bolder a couple weeks after I had moved them up to the living room. They were very skittish in the frog room (not much human traffic in there), but I think they became accustomed to the noise associated with a more busy place in the house. They have plenty of hiding places, and I can typically see at least 4 at any given time.


id have to agree i see all my aurtus very often not really shy at all 
craig


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

A friend of mine recently got a group of four Hawaiin auratus and they're always hopping around.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I've found that PDFs in general and arauts especially have a bold inquisitve nature. They are much more active than many other amphibs. I've kept. They learn quite well and will adapt to the area you set up the viv. Like fish they may become shy with increased traffic or other abrupt changes.
Even in a slightly overgrown viv. regualr, visible activity is the norm, looking for food.

My 2 G&Bs will hardly move from their spots as I wipe off the glass or maintain their 10 gal. No complaints of shyness here.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I keep Costa Ricans, And a Green & Bronze 
And my Green and Bronze are way more bold than the CRs
But they are also older and breeding , while the CRs are sub adults.
When i feed they literally wait under the cup for em to drop, My CRs scatter and hide. Both are visable usually, until i open lid, they tend to run off, but G&B are quikly back out for flys. Decisions,Decisions !


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

I have Turquoise and Bronze auratus and they never hide (well almost at least) they are always begging for more food too. When they were young though I never saw them at all then at 1 year they suddenly forgot I was so scary.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I have El copé auratus from understory and at first they were very bold, however i rearranged the setup and i find they hide 24/7. I am going to re-do their tank eventually and hopefully ill see my frogs. I find it really stupid to have frogs that you literally never see, I am very happy with my azureus and have leucs and galacts on the horizon.


----------

